# Any one have a small box plan?



## woodcutter1 (Jul 27, 2009)

I was searching online for a small box plan, but i can't find one. I was planning on building a small box which can hold small accesries. It was also trimmed with a router and i need to see where they do that part.


----------



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm not sure exactly what kind of box you're looking for.
I have a plan here for small boxes.....

If this is what you had in mind, you can pm me your email address, and I'll gladly send you off the plans for them.
Rick


----------



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

I emailed you the plan woodcutter.
Let me know if you didn't get it.

Rick


----------



## woodcutter1 (Jul 27, 2009)

I got them... they are just perfect

Thanks


----------



## woodcutter1 (Jul 27, 2009)

I didn't quite use their plan but I drew my own...


----------



## woodcutter1 (Jul 27, 2009)

I finished my box... it loks great. I'll try to get some pics up.


----------

